# Sony Discontinuing PSP



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 3, 2014)

Sony has finally discontinued the production and sales of their previous handheld console, the Playstation Portable.



> Just short of the handheld console's 10th anniversary, Sony today ended PlayStation Portable sales, instead turning its focus to the PS Vita. Japanese users can trade in their PSP to earn a discount toward Sony's handheld Vita console. "By all means, please consider your transfer to the PS Vita from the PSP on this occasion," a translated Sony news release said. Perhaps as added incentive, the company today also announced two new PS Vita colors—blue/black and red/black, available in limited quantities starting July 10 for 18,980 Yen ($185.45). Sony released its first portable gameplay device in December 2004, selling more than 67 million PSPs worldwide as of early 2011.


 
A good end to a good handheld. One of the first real competitors to Nintendo's portable consoles, and while it didn't have the same sales figures as the DS line, it sure as hell held it's head up through it all.

EDIT: It should be noted that the news posts lists the discontinuation being only for Japan, however I would assume the US/EU will be announced soon as well. 

Source


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 3, 2014)

Damn, it was a good run and great console


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2014)

RIP old friend.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 3, 2014)

It was a blast, but sadly all good things come to an end. PSP is dead. LONG LIVE PSV!


----------



## Ozito (Jun 3, 2014)

I read somewhere else that they were gonna keep selling them in Latin america and some Asian countries.

And in EU until the end of year.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 3, 2014)

Farewell, PSP.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2014)

Good night, sweet prince.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 3, 2014)

You can say anything about Sony but damn, they really grant their consoles a long live. Except restyles, of course.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2014)

So it's officially retro? Cool. I still own three. One PSP-1000 and two PSP-2000s.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jun 3, 2014)

Well the most important things is to always remember such an out going console the PSP was while where sitting back with our PSP and play our good ole pirated store bought PSP games


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 3, 2014)

Was a great handheld.
Project Diva,Kingdom Hearts, lots of Final Fantasys,Dissidia,Harvest Moon,The 3rd Birthday etc etc.
It will be in my heart next to PS2 <3


----------



## frogboy (Jun 3, 2014)

Sad to see the legacy end.

On the upside, dev focus will shift to Vita thus resulting in moar gaems dead horse jokes.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 3, 2014)

i have all my psps so i'm good.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 3, 2014)

i need to get a 2000


----------



## pasc (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow. Feels like yesterday.
When I was happy to get one.

Also my first sony device. (Console wise).

Neat little thing.

Had some great emulators.


----------



## wojiaolsya (Jun 3, 2014)

I have there ,two 3000,and 2000,is so good and I played a lot of games,monster hunter,project diva,pes,nba2k,nfs,``````


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 3, 2014)

ferret7463 said:


> wow, Piracy really killed that thing quick.....


 
This made me laugh. Thank you. 

Anyway, I haven't spent that much time with the PSP (picked it up less than two years ago, and only really played through two games on it, to be honest), but it's a really nice little handheld, and I'm glad to have it. I only hope the Vita has a library as unique as the PSP when the time comes.

Speaking of which, maybe the PSP will get another price drop at the likes of GameStop. I've been thinking of getting a PSPGo to complement my PSP-3000. I'm totally looking forward to playing my PSN-purchased, totally-not-backup-loaded digital games on it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2014)

translated Sony news said:
			
		

> "By all means, please consider your transfer to the PS Vita from the PSP on this occasion,"


 
They prolly say that purely cause of the ease of piracy on it.

Shame tho.
I actually like the PSP.
Neat lil handheld.


----------



## VashTS (Jun 3, 2014)

good bye PSP, you are a great system! love the haxxors.


----------



## Enchilada (Jun 3, 2014)

Goodbye, homebrew/emulating machine.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 3, 2014)

wojiaolsya said:


> I have there ,two 3000,and 2000,is so good and I played a lot of games,monster hunter,project diva,pes,nba2k,nfs,``````


 

i have x1 psp 2000 x1 psp 3000 and a psp go, they are cheap now so it's good to grab one while you still can.


----------



## wojiaolsya (Jun 3, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> i have x1 psp 2000 x1 psp 3000 and a psp go, they are cheap now so it's good to grab one while you still can.


 
Nice,I Still wany a GO


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 3, 2014)

Man I really used the PSP while going on family trips a couple years ago!  RIP old friend


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 3, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I've been thinking of getting a PSPGo to complement my PSP-3000. I'm totally looking forward to playing my PSN-purchased, totally-not-backup-loaded digital games on it.


 
the Go is the way to Go, the form factor can be a little annoying at first but when you get used is excellent(and I hate the mushy buttons regular PSP have, way too mushy. clickable buttons FTW), you can actually fit it on any pocket, just buy a soft pouch to protect the screen and you're done. the bluetooth(DS3 and TV-out for portable PSOne) and pause game addons are good too.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 3, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> the Go is the way to Go, the form factor can be a little annoying at first but when you get used is excellent(and I hate the mushy buttons regular PSP have, way too mushy. clickable buttons FTW), you can actually fit it on any pocket, just buy a soft pouch to protect the screen and you're done. the bluetooth(DS3 and TV-out for portable PSOne) and pause game addons are good too.


 
I'm perfectly happy with my 3000, I just really want something that (as you say) will fit nicely in my pocket for trips. Kind of like how I have my GB Micro for that occasion that I need to bring GBA on the go.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 3, 2014)

Now that the PSP is officially dead, should we call it the Playsation Partible?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 3, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm perfectly happy with my 3000, I just really want something that (as you say) will fit nicely in my pocket for trips. Kind of like how I have my GB Micro for that occasion that I need to bring GBA on the go.


 
the PSPgo is roughly the same size of a DSi when folded, so yes, is very portable and slim. you can configure it to automatically suspend when you slide it.


----------



## tommyt (Jun 3, 2014)

Sony stopped shipments of the psp in NA earlier in the year, Japan by the end on the month and Europe later in the year.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 3, 2014)

Sony were still selling the PSP?  Ah well this seems like a momentous occasion to celebrate by dusting it off and giving some of my favourite games another go.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 4, 2014)

McHaggis said:


> Sony were still selling the PSP? Ah well this seems like a momentous occasion to celebrate by dusting it off and giving some of my favourite games another go.


Although it died in most of the western world a few years back, it thrived in Japan until just recently (hence the discontinuation and the shift to the Vita). Long after sales near came to a halt in most European countries and in NA, the PSP was still selling really well in Japan.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 4, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Although it died in most of the western world a few years back, it thrived in Japan until just recently (hence the discontinuation and the shift to the Vita). Long after sales near came to a halt in most European countries and in NA, the PSP was still selling really well in Japan.


 
Much like the PS2, then.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2014)

I can still remember saving up for a LONG time to be able to afford the original PSP and the original DS in Hong Kong. PSP blew my mind when I loaded up Ridge Racer for the first time and I was just blown away by the graphics. Then a few months later I bought a DS flashcart and that was probably the moment where I put more time into the DS than the PSP. 

As an emulation machine, manga reader and anime player, the PSP will definately have a place in my heart and it still has it's place in my collection.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 4, 2014)

PSP
My faithful black pirate ship.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 4, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Sony has finally discontinued the production and sales of their previous handheld console, the Playstation Portable.
> 
> Source


Discontinue it? Now? It practically didn't _exist_ in the states for over 6 years now. And they certainly stopped supporting it well before that.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2014)

yes because Piracy only killed pretty much 6 unreleased titles out of all PSP games released..which is really good...2 may have not even got past the planning stages .and some were probably due to the god awful nightmarish load times and maybe were probably the piracy risk.

That was Painkiller for possibly piracy or funding. As painkiller was pretty much a dead IP at that time.....

Elder Scrolls Oblivion for horrific gameplay and graphic downgrade imaginable...which was rumored to be dual layered flippable UMD....what. were. they .thinking. Thank god it was deep sixed.

2 others were Beyond Good and Evil and Max Payne PSP . Those may have been related to piracy...I didn't bother to looking up in depth history on it.

And last but not least Devil May Cry PSP and RESIDENT EVIL PORTABLE (which was probably not beyond alpha or pass planning stages due to literally no screen shots but what so ever at E3..which probably became revelations)

so a 10 year life span is a "quick" death. riiiight.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 4, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> This made me laugh. Thank you.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't spent that much time with the PSP (picked it up less than two years ago, and only really played through two games on it, to be honest), but it's a really nice little handheld, and I'm glad to have it. I only hope the Vita has a library as unique as the PSP when the time comes.
> 
> Speaking of which, maybe the PSP will get another price drop at the likes of GameStop. I've been thinking of getting a PSPGo to complement my PSP-3000. I'm totally looking forward to playing my PSN-purchased, totally-not-backup-loaded digital games on it.


Knowing game-stop they'll just stop carrying it altogether.

They didn't even give the Dreamcast _24 hours_ from Sega's announcement before they dumped their entire stock, or t heir support for the system in general.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> They didn't even give the Dreamcast _24 hours_ from Sega's announcement before they dumped their entire stock, or t heir support for the system in general.


 
Are you being literal here, or exaggerating?


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 4, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Are you being literal here, or exaggerating?


I wish I was joking. Literally the next day after reading the news article I was in the neighborhood of a Gamestop and they *completely* got rid of all of their Dreamcast merchandise that quickly.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 4, 2014)

I knew they were stopping support soon when 6.60 was the last OFW and it was still hacked to pieces. :3


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2014)

JayRo said:


> I knew they were stopping support soon when 6.60 was the last OFW and it was still hacked to pieces. :3


 

you're telling me ANY PSP is hackable despite the motherboard model?....even the GO?...So my MAX POWER TOOL (Pandora battery) is...useless? ;__:

I would like to get a PS Vita to play all my old PSP ISO's...that will be possible someday right?


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 4, 2014)

Damn, my PSP broke two weeks ago, and now this?... (sigh) I gotta hurry up, and get one again before this happens in the US.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 4, 2014)

I love my psp. Good to see it lived a long life with a great library before it was retired.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 4, 2014)

Now that the PSP is dead, all I got to say is that the PS Vita has some pretty big shoes to fill, do you think the Vita will ever be what the PSP was? The Vita sure did get a rocky start, which seems like the trend with the new consoles now a days, maybe it will pull through and be as popular as the DS/3DS.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 4, 2014)

ferret7463 said:


> wow, Piracy really killed that thing quick.....


 

Yeah, same with the DS and Wii, its a real shame these three systems failed to make decent sales due to piracy


----------



## Clarky (Jun 4, 2014)

For Sony's first handheld effort I give them a good thumbs up, as someone else here said, was some of the more serious competition Nintendo has faced in the handheld world. I find it a shame I only really enjoy mostly remakes of Snes/Nes or PSOne games on it but hey, i'm happy


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 4, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Knowing game-stop they'll just stop carrying it altogether.
> 
> They didn't even give the Dreamcast _24 hours_ from Sega's announcement before they dumped their entire stock, or t heir support for the system in general.


 
The dreamcast was an utter failure. That's the only console I could imagine Gamestop actually flushing their stock of immediately.
Otherwise it only happened on a store-by-store basis for other consoles. Some probably flushed to make room for newer stock, while others opted to take in the old stock and keep selling it. My local EBgames had gamecube games and GBA games for ages after the Wii and DS were released. Plenty of stores did. The only reason a store flushes stock is if it doesn't sell at that location well enough to justify the space.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 4, 2014)

Now they can all downgrade to the vita upgrade to the 3DS


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 4, 2014)

if you really wanna buy a new psp , go with the psp go , no one bought them so......they are all new


----------



## Qtis (Jun 4, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> I can think of a number of things that are going to assuredly prevent the Vita from ever being a legitimate competitor to the (3)DS, and a lot of it is Sony's own fault.
> 
> Ultimately, there are STILL NO GAEMS for the Vita. It's been two, almost three years now and they've still yet to make anything that would justify the purchase. *Plenty of games worth buying the Vita for. If there are none that interest you, that is your opinion. Saying that there are no games for the Vita is just wrong.*
> At $300 for the handheld alone, there would have to be at least two dozen worth-it games to even pick it up at all. *The Vita has been a lot cheaper. I bought mine (Limited Edition White) for $179 new with AC3:Liberations, 3 months of PS+, 4GB memory, PSABR Voucher.*
> ...


While some people already replied, I figured I'd put my input. Bolded above..

In my opinion the PSVita is a fantastic console. Sure it could get more games, but so could the 3DS, Wii U, PS4 and Xbox One.

Damn. Ninja'd by @Guild


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 4, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Now they can all downgrade to the vita upgrade to the 3DS


But the 3DS IS a downgrade.


----------



## Arras (Jun 4, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 32GB memory card is $70 on Amazon US. Of course if you don't need 32GB of storage then you can get something cheaper. I got a 4GB for $20. Most Vita bundles come with a 4GB bundled anyway.
> 
> I wouldn't say there are no games, admittedly it could use more diversity but it has its fair share of high quality games and plenty of time sinks. Hell I'm happy as a pig in shit that I have Terraria, that could last me a long long time.
> 
> ...


I still think pretty much any phat PS3 will YLOD at some point if nothing is done. At least I had three and all of them YLOD'd (although one of them got a disc drive failure before YLODing). It is fairly dusty here but that's still kind of ridiculous.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> *I still think pretty much any phat PS3 will YLOD at some point if nothing is done.* At least I had three and all of them YLOD'd (although one of them got a disc drive failure before YLODing). It is fairly dusty here but that's still kind of ridiculous.


 
I've owned the same phat PS3 for almost 7 years now and it still works just fine


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> I still think pretty much any phat PS3 will YLOD at some point if nothing is done. At least I had three and all of them YLOD'd (although one of them got a disc drive failure before YLODing). It is fairly dusty here but that's still kind of ridiculous.


 

Maybe you should, y'know, stop buying phat PS3s then? The Slims have been in perfect working order since day one.


----------



## Arras (Jun 4, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Maybe you should, y'know, stop buying phat PS3s then? The Slims have been in perfect working order since day one.


I did after the third, haven't had any issues with the Slim (apart from odd stuttering in cutscenes that I can't remember the phat doing but oh well).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Maybe you should, y'know, stop buying phat PS3s then? The Slims have been in perfect working order since day one.


 
agree....a SLIM still has a slight chance if you leave it on for a fucking week..but my Super Slim has had no problems despite playing graphically intensive games for a while. At least Sony fixes their cooling and hardware flaws in each revision...Still want to get my YLOD'd Rodgero Phat back to life someday.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jun 4, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> But the 3DS IS a downgrade.


 

Vita: 2 analog stick, higher resolution, bigger and higher quality screen, CAPACITIVE touch screen, rear touch pad, trophies, no friend code friend list, messages, stronger specs(quad core reaching the GHz speed), easy game update, ps plus, proprietary memory cards, no region lock, memory card trick to switch accounts, fast and functioning Youtube app and browser, more apps, can play PSP and PS1 games available from the PSN Store, can connect to PS3 and PS4, bad camera, Sony exclusives, lots of indie, king of the niche titles, more gaems(613) = COMPLETE DOWNGRADE

3DS: 1 analog nub/pad(like the psp), lower resolution, smaller screen than Vita(for both models), RESISTIVE bottom touch screen, friend codes, 3D effect, CPU with speed lower or close to the PSP, no optional subscriptions, region lock, no way to change accounts at all, can use SD cards, slow and buggy Youtube app and browser, less apps, backward compatible with DS games, cannot connect to the Wii and barely any connection to the Wii U, bad camera, Nintendo exclusives, not a lot of niche titles, less gaems(504) = COMPLETE UPGRADE


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 4, 2014)

The 3DS is a downgrade to have non 8th gen hardware related features in it. The CPU that they use is a Dual-Core ARM11 MPCore and a single-core ARM9. They're using stuff that is more than 10 years old, but they pulled it off quite well with the games they made. The design for the 3DS is amazing, but suffer to add on Two analog sticks that people want, and they have games that are meant to have two analog sticks? I don't really think Nintendo is about the competition any more, they just promote the 3DS, and be on with they Business. Now the 3DS is an amazing handheld consoles, with a huge library, but just lack the hardware features, but it is okay since it is Nintendo after all lol.


The PSP Vita is a mini PS3 in your hands, and have all the hardware features to be considered 8th gen for this year. While they do have excellent games, they also lack a huge library. The PS Vita design is great, sleek, and cater toward there audience with everything that a gaming fan wants.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 5, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> My local EBgames had gamecube games and GBA games for ages after the Wii and DS were released..



Gamestop quit dealing with gamecube games once the backwards compatible Wii was replaced with the non-backwards compatible Wii, and GBA games met the same fate when Nintendo quite selling the DS lite. As long as the Wii U and 3DS are bc then you can expect to see Wii and DS games at gamestop.


----------



## Kayot (Jun 5, 2014)

I got the 2k Model a few years back. At first I tried to use a PhotoFast card, but it completely failed and I ended up getting a Duo card. Even then, if I kept the PSP in my pocket the card would stop working until pulled out and blown on. Getting the PSPgo was a great idea. I don't risk loosing memory cards in the playstation emulator anymore. Plus the 16GB internal memory is a life saver for other things. I use the resume function which works on PS1 games. The bluetooth is a little shoddy compared to my Android phone and the controls are stiff and not intuitive. The screen won't go out when listening to audio books unless I hold the brightness button. Closing the unit causes the screen to turn on (or causes the unit to sleep). So I have to leave it opened. Watching movies isn't worth the trouble. I have to convert the movie so the PSP can handle it. So it's great for it intended use, a game machine.

Now that the PSP is going out, it looks like a good time to finish my game collection.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 5, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> Gamestop quit dealing with gamecube games once the backwards compatible Wii was replaced with the non-backwards compatible Wii, and GBA games met the same fate when Nintendo quite selling the DS lite. As long as the Wii U and 3DS are bc then you can expect to see Wii and DS games at gamestop.


 
My EBgames still had a large selection of GBA games well past the time I bought my DSi, and I was late to the party on that one.
I've seen 'em carry PS2 games as well despite BC PS3s stopping.

They don't just throw this shit in the garbage, they shuffle it to stores that can sell it. The only thing they obviously don't do, is bring in new new stock. But that's a given.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't know why I didn't expected flames in this thread...

Anyway, still got my PSP-2000 with me.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 6, 2014)

If you want to talk about a system that has no games, or cry about your bias opinions, do it elsewhere. I will not tolerate it. From any of you.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 6, 2014)

Man I still got a box full of PSPs,batteries,chargers,UMDs, Parts and whutnot......they said I was Crazy I was a Fool that it was just Trash


Bwahahahah who's the Fool now World!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

